# Anfängerfrage . Appletstart im Browser



## Drea (21. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem Netbeans ein neues JApplet angelegt und nix weiter als einen Button hineingelegt ... nur so zum Test. Dann habe ich eine HTML-Datei mit dem HTML-Konverter des JDKs generiert, die das Applet starten soll. Sie liegt im gleichen Verzeichnis, wie meine Klasse und hat folgenden Code:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">

<html>
  <head>
    <title></title>
  </head>
  <body>
      

<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript"><!--
    var _info = navigator.userAgent;
    var _ns = false;
    var _ns6 = false;
    var _ie = (_info.indexOf("MSIE") > 0 && _info.indexOf("Win") > 0 && _info.indexOf("Windows 3.1") < 0);
//--></script>
    <comment>
        <script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript"><!--
        var _ns = (navigator.appName.indexOf("Netscape") >= 0 && ((_info.indexOf("Win") > 0 && _info.indexOf("Win16") < 0 && java.lang.System.getProperty("os.version").indexOf("3.5") < 0) || (_info.indexOf("Sun") > 0) || (_info.indexOf("Linux") > 0) || (_info.indexOf("AIX") > 0) || (_info.indexOf("OS/2") > 0) || (_info.indexOf("IRIX") > 0)));
        var _ns6 = ((_ns == true) && (_info.indexOf("Mozilla/5") >= 0));
//--></script>
    </comment>

<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript"><!--
    if (_ie == true) document.writeln('<object classid="clsid:8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93" WIDTH = "200" HEIGHT = "100"  codebase="http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5-windows-i586.cab#Version=5,0,0,5"><noembed><xmp>');
    else if (_ns == true && _ns6 == false) document.writeln('<embed ' +
	    'type="application/x-java-applet;version=1.5" \
            CODE = "NewJApplet" \
            WIDTH = "200" \
            HEIGHT = "100" ' +
	    'scriptable=false ' +
	    'pluginspage="http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/index.html#download"><noembed><xmp>');
//--></script>
<applet  CODE = "NewJApplet" WIDTH = "200" HEIGHT = "100"></xmp>
    <PARAM NAME = CODE VALUE = "NewJApplet" >
    <param name="type" value="application/x-java-applet;version=1.5">
    <param name="scriptable" value="false">


</applet>
</noembed>
</embed>
</object>

<!--
<APPLET CODE = "NewJApplet" WIDTH = "200" HEIGHT = "100">


</APPLET>
-->
```

Leider startet mein Applet in keinen meiner Browser. Die Java-Konsole gibt mir nur eine Fehlermeldung raus, und zwar: 

Exception in thread "AWT-Shutdown" java.lang.IllegalThreadStateException
	at java.lang.ThreadGroup.addUnstarted(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.init(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.AppContext$CreateThreadAction.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.awt.AppContext.stopEventDispatchThreads(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.AWTAutoShutdown.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
.... usw. 

Es sieht so aus, als ob die Klasse nicht gefunden wird, oder? Was mach ich falsch??


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Apr 2006)

Hast du das Applet in ein Package gesteckt? Dann ist der Aufruf ohnehin verkehrt.
Reduziere das Ganze doch mal auf das Applet-Tag, damit kommen eigentlich alle Browser klar:

```
<html>
 <body>
  <applet  code="NewJApplet" width="200" height="100"> 
  </applet>
 </body>
</html>
```


----------



## Drea (24. Apr 2006)

Hallo, 

danke für den Tipp, aber das hatte ich auch schon probiert. Nach langem Suchen bin ich endlich auf die Lösung gestossen. Ich habe es dann mit einem Archiv probiert und es ging auch nicht, weil ich vergessen hatte den Package-Namen vorher anzugeben. Dann hats funktioniert:


```
<applet archive="testApplet.jar" code="testapplet.NewJApplet" width="200" height="100">
```

LG Drea


----------

